# Workshop Shelves with Bonus Train Storage



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that the weather is getting too cold to work outside on the layout, I have turned my attention to doing some work inside the new workshop. I built a new 30' x 24' steel workshop in my backyard earlier this year just to have a place to work on my trains. I posted a few pics of the new building here this Spring. Link to Original Post

I started by coating the concrete floor with a tan colored epoxy paint (the kind with the multi-color sprinkles.) I added 2"x4" studs, electrical outlets, more insulation, and 1/2" gypsum board. After priming the new sheetrock, I gave it a couple of coats of tan paint. The frame for the shelving is laminated 1"x2" and 1"x4" pine. The shelves are 1/2" MDF supported at 24" on center. Each 2"x2" leg has an adjustable steel leveling foot at the bottom. The ledgers along the wall at the back of each shelf are attached to the wall at every stud with 3" long lag screws. The top two shelves have a gap in the center to clear the wall-mounted, 18,000 BTU heat pump. This little unit keeps the workshop a comfortable 72 degrees no matter if it is below freezing or over a hundred outside. The rectangular hole in the wall at the end of the bottom shelf is for a "doggy-door" to allow my trains to run directly from outside into the workshop. You can see where I scuffed-up the wall when I put the shelf into position. The only problem now is that I need a 200 foot-long siding to get from the layout to the workshop. That will just have to wait until warmer weather! Here are a few pics of the construction.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice Bob, sure makes my 10X20 look small, but I do have two doggie doors. Looking forward to future pictures.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicely done! How deep are your shelves? 

Fil


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, A new beautiful functional workshop.
You shure know how to bring a tear to a guy's eyes









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very, very nice, Bob. Don't know if there are words to say how nice....









What a great place to workd and have trains....


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice shop. I think the had part about setting up a new shop is making decisions about where and how to store things a compactly yet accessible as possible. Looking great so far. I'm curious what kind of "work" you will be doing in there? Are metal working machines in the shops future? Or will it be large work benches for building of structures? Wood working equipment? Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, now that is a great looking storage area. I want one of my own. Nice work Bob. 

Chris


----------

